# Vasectomy on Thursday



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

..Well what can I say...I am as nervous as hell.

Mostly what worries me is that the surgeons around here prefer general anesthetic and I'm scared of that.

...oh and a scalpel near my gonads and nerves in that area isn't very exciting either.

Other than those two facts I'm okay with everything. No more children for me. It will be great to have sex with my wife without fear of more children.

Wish me Luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Best of luck! My H had zero problems and sex without worry of pregnancy is soooooo great!

You're a good egg Noonan!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I had one years ago, piece of cake...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

soulseer said:


> ..Well what can I say...I am as nervous as hell.
> 
> Mostly what worries me is that the surgeons around here prefer general anesthetic and I'm scared of that.


Why general? I would think twilight sedation would be better.

I know one or the other will be the route for me when I get it done. Novocaine doesn't totally work for me. It takes most of the pain away, but I still feel it. When I get stitches, I can feel each poke but as soon as it's through it stops hurting and when the dentist drills it hurts like hell but again as soon as he stops there is no pain. The thought of that in my man land scares me greatly.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Hubby's went very well and took nothing more then ibuprofen that same day. By day 3 he was back up and doing normal things and running by day 4 or 5.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine went very well. Quite easy actually. I don't know why they would do a general anesthetic to put you to sleep. That is not necessary. The entire procedure went faster than I expected. You should be back to work by day 2 or 3.

They will tell you to avoid (un protected) intercourse until you have had 20 ejaculations and then be re-tested to verify zero sperm is present. My nurse told me stories of many men who fathered unexpected children shortly after having a vasectomy...all because they did not wait and did not come back to get re-tested. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Good luck! My hubs V went well.


----------



## Eleftherios (Aug 15, 2013)

They just numbed me small incision quick snip and coterized the tube. In and out in less than 45 minutes. Get some speedo type under ware to keep your junk tucked up for a couple days it will be tender and you don't want the jewels bouncing around. I was working the next day installing garage doors. The sex is great with no worrys.
Edit:
The wife gave me a BJ after we got home from the doctor because she felt bad my jewels hurt. You have to have x amount of releases and get tested for swimmers to be sure it worked.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband had it with some local sedation. He was fully conscious throughout the whole procedure. It was fairly quick and he healed without any problems. He's so glad now he did it. Me too. 

Good luck!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I have had a vasectomy, and I have had my wisdom teeth cut out. I would rather go thru a vasectomy than have my wisdom teeth cut out again. And I had a local on both.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Good luck. Make sure you have a bag of frozen peas ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

My hubby swore he'd never get one but when he met me, he changed his mind. Why? Childbirth! He decided I had the worst of it...and its great!!! Anytime, anywhere....and no pill for me!:smthumbup:


----------



## scaz (Sep 3, 2013)

While I did have issues for a while they did eventrally go away. Honestly my wife loves it and I don't have to worry any more. Worth it.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

General Anesthetic for a vasectomy??? Mine was local so that shot was the worst of the whole thing. 17 years ago. Had the procedure on Friday, watched football all Saturday with an ice pack and mowed the yard on Sunday. No issues. No difference in orgasm intensity, mojo, ejaculation volume or taste (according to Mrs. Amp) Best $75 co-pay I ever spent.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

I must say mine was great, doc gave me 2 Valiums before the procedure take one about an hour before he says and then if you are still anxious take the other one. He could have cut my leg off and it wouldn't have mattered, then a little local down there and we talked about surfing and fishing till he was done. Easy peasy make a deal with your wife a week of bj's sounds like a fair exchange to me.


----------



## bbr (Jul 25, 2012)

No big deal. But definitely get rechecked, as others have advised. I "failed" the first test. Had to have the procedure repeated!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

It really isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope they give you a Valium. My husband got one and then he didn't care what they did to him.

He had his 8 years ago and it's awesome to be done with birth control.


----------



## wtf2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

soulseer said:


> ..Well what can I say...I am as nervous as hell.
> 
> Mostly what worries me is that the surgeons around here prefer general anesthetic and I'm scared of that.
> 
> ...



Congrats! Your new life begins about 2 weeks from thursday! I highly recommend the procedure to every guy I know


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

You can request a sedative. They won't force you to the general. My man had one 10 years ago and he took 2 percocet before it and had NO pain at all. I will say this: Don't have sex too soon! We could only last a week and DH had pain because of that. Be sure to have someone there to drive you home.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement all. 

I will chat to my urologist about sedation. Checking sperm count after 20 ejaculations or 6 weeks is the norm I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I wouldn't let my husband do this, I chose the Copper IUD instead....just saying.. didn't want nothing going wrong, not even the smallest risk.. with those precious jewels..

He was happy about that. 

Good Luck...shouldn't have any problems...lots of encouragement on this thread... though I know 1 couple where they got the surprise of their lives coming up pregnant -I guess he needed to go back in! Don't worry, that won't happen to you!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't take hormonal birth control and #3 was an ooops. She was born when I was 39.

My husband RAN to get snipped. 

I couldn't have stopped him had I wanted to.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

beside losing an inch everything is good!


just joking haven't had one.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

No reason for general anesthesia. Had mine local, just felt like someone was tugging my stomach through my ass. Uncomfortable but not painful. All and all, worth it to not wear condoms ever again.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I am just about recovered from mine.

General anesthesia would have made this in-patient surgery (hospital) instead of out-patient (in doctor's office). 

In my case, insurance would not have covered as much and the expenses would have been way higher.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

My Ex-H had an out-patient procedure. Took all of 20mins. Local anesthetic, small incision and a little cauterizing of the vas deferens. I watched. Quick and really interesting, a little snip of the vas (looks kinda like a rubber band) 
Dr gave him a few lortab (he didn't need them) and basically laid around on the couch with ice or a Heineken on his groin. He was fine and simply relaxed for the 2 days the Doc suggested and with little to no pain.

Whenever General Anesthetic can be avoided the better.....there truly is no reason why this should have even been suggested except to pad the wallet of the hospital and doctor. Dangerous since there are possible complications and death associated with General Anesthesia, one of the BIG reasons Physicians try to do whatever they can and GA is last resort.
I had a C-Section and they didn't use General Anesthesia on me and that is certainly a MUCH more invasive surgery. Yours is actually a procedure.

Good luck, don't be scared. Be proud and get some of your favorite cold beer to hold between your legs for the weekend 

It takes between 2-4 weeks for you to no longer have sperm in your ejaculate (ie just seminal fluid). You'll masturbate into a cup about 30mins before your follow-up appointment, at which time Dr. will confirm that it was a success and you are able to have sex without makin a baybay 


P.S. The knowledge that I wouldn't get pregnant actually made for a more robust sex-life. I was able to shed even more inhibitions because I wasn't worried about getting pregnant again. 
As long as you are done making babies, it is a great thing to do . Fiscally and morally responsible. Relatively pain free and rather inexpensive (if you DON'T have it AT the hospital with General Anesthesia)


----------



## boyjeff (Sep 11, 2013)

why are you getting a V? I got one almost 10 years ago after W said she was fearful of getting pregant after a complicated second pregnancy and not wanting to take hormones. I relented only to realize that this really wasn't the problem. I could count on 2 hands the number of times we have had sex since then. In retrospect I wish I hadn't done it.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

boyjeff said:


> why are you getting a V? I got one almost 10 years ago after W said she was fearful of getting pregant after a complicated second pregnancy and not wanting to take hormones. I relented only to realize that this really wasn't the problem. I could count on 2 hands the number of times we have had sex since then. In retrospect I wish I hadn't done it.


I am in a similar boat. My wife was very fearful of getting pregnant and I didn't want kids so I got it done. I know now her lack of desire has nothing to do with pregnancy fear or not since our frequency is about the same. I'm glad I got mine done because I still would not want to bring a child into this marriage.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Unique Username said:


> It takes between 2-4 weeks for you to no longer have sperm in your ejaculate (ie just seminal fluid). *You'll masturbate into a cup* about 30mins before your follow-up appointment, at which time Dr. will confirm that it was a success and you are able to have sex without makin a baybay


Huh? Shouldn't the wife be helping with that procedure?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Huh? Shouldn't the wife be helping with that procedure?


Yes!!!!! Wives should lend a hand or two for sure. Mine did, and I still remember it.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Huh? Shouldn't the wife be helping with that procedure?



Of Course!! 
I just meant can't take it from a condom or anything like that...can't have other bodily fluids or lotions etc.

Just make sure that if you are doin this in the parking lot  that you are careful not to flash anyone or be arrested



Hand Jive - The Johnny Otis Show - YouTube :smthumbup:

George Thorogood - Willie And The Hand Jive.mpg - YouTube


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Unique Username said:


> ..can't have other bodily fluids or lotions etc.


So spit is out? Bummer!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Today is the big day for the Vasectomy. Good luck...it will be done before you know it.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Remember, frozen peas and a cold beer. Good luck!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey! Hows the ol ball sack today?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

We need an update....OP???? 

Buehler.....


----------



## TryingandFrustrated (Nov 7, 2012)

He posted in this other thread that he decided to postpone it until he can do some more research.


----------

